
Show HN: Using data to figure out where to live - Benck
http://maptitan.com
======
Benck
Hey, I'm Ben! A couple years ago when I moved to a new city for a job I made a
little program that used a bunch of data to help me figure out if I'd like the
place. It was a fun programming project because I nerd out over city data
haha.

Last year I turned it into a website (MapTitan.com) and I'm curious what you
think of it? Now that it's not just for me anymore, how can I improve it to
help you too? I'd love to hear about your favorite places to live as well!

And if you need any advice/help with moving or choosing a place to go,
definitely let me know. I'd be glad to help you out!

~~~
usetag
Looks cool Ben! Very clean layout. How are you looking to monetize it? Through
newsletters?

~~~
Benck
Thanks! I'm thinking through partnerships. Whether that's real estate agents,
visitors bureaus, corporations, or local businesses, I'm not certain yet.

